# Urgent help needed - shipping boxes from HK-Canada



## tanyawatkins

Hi everyone! I'm moving to Canada next week and need to ship 10-15 large boxes of personal belongings (clothes, household items, etc.) to Saskatoon, Saskatchewan BUT my shipping company just informed me they can't ship it until I show proof of Permanent Residency (PR).

I married a Canadian citizen a few months ago and am in the process for applying for my PR but I understand that can take up to 12 months. They have offered to hold my things in storage but the cost of holding it for up to a year seems ridiculous, not to mention not being able to have my things!!

What can I do? Is this requirement normal? Any advice / suggestions greatly appreciated!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit

tanyawatkins said:


> Hi everyone! I'm moving to Canada next week and need to ship 10-15 large boxes of personal belongings (clothes, household items, etc.) to Saskatoon, Saskatchewan BUT my shipping company just informed me they can't ship it until I show proof of Permanent Residency (PR).
> 
> I married a Canadian citizen a few months ago and am in the process for applying for my PR but I understand that can take up to 12 months. They have offered to hold my things in storage but the cost of holding it for up to a year seems ridiculous, not to mention not being able to have my things!!
> 
> What can I do? Is this requirement normal? Any advice / suggestions greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


First, Welcome to the site and congratulations on your marriage..

I've not been to Hong Kong but am retired in the Philippines. Sounds like a very short time to put something together although you should be able to send items with or without having a visa. Freight companies are mainly concerned with making money - not visas.

For starters, try This Search Link that will provide many shippers. I'd start at the top and call them all. Also, you might ask you new spouse in Canada for ideas from that end. A shipper that may have an office in both locations.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Golo

Can't you get your husband to do it?


----------

